# Moving a Pee Pad



## momtoharley (Jan 2, 2010)

I posted yesterday about how to handle nighttime training. I've been getting up with him twice a night, letting him pee on the pee pad, then putting him back in the crate. I cannot keep doing this for another few weeks, due to exhaustion (he can go back to sleep, but I awake for hours each time). My plan was to do this for a few more nights, only using a pee pad in the laundry room right next to his crate (instead of the pee pad closer to the front door, which we had been using). Last night he slept in the laundry room fine (previously had been next to me in the guest room). But when I got him up to pee, he would not pee on the pee pad in the laundry room (I gave him cues, let him sniff a paper towel with his urine scent--wouldn't go). I carried him down the hall to the other pee pad and he peed instantly. The second time he got up I had the used pee pad in the laundry room--still would not use it. Carried it down the hall and he used it instantly.

If I put a baby gate up to keep him in the laundry room, will he figure out to use the pee pad? He clearly understood that he was supposed to pee on the pee pad in the front of the house (at least at night--doesn't use it during the day very much).

Thanks!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe if you place a soiled pee pad in the laundry room instead of a fresh one, the scent will tell your pup what to do. I used to keep at least one soiled pee pad around the kitchen along with some fresh ones right beside so that my pup knows to pee there.


----------



## Todd2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes, what Lucidity says will work. It's the scent of a pre-soiled pee pad that's making your pup eliminate, not the location of the pad in the house.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I suspect the area where the "front house" pee pad is has some residue around or under the pad from previous exposure to urine. So even if you put a clean pad in that area the dog can smell the floor underneath.


----------



## momtoharley (Jan 2, 2010)

As I mentioned in the original post...I did put his scent (via pee on paper towel and a used pee pad) in the laundry room and he would not use it. Last night he wouldn't even use the pee pad in it's 'usual' spot--he would only go when I took him outside. Apparently, he may be 'too' well housetrained at this point, LOL. My only concern is that I don't want him to be distressed when he is eventually left for long periods in the laundry room and has to go--I want him to know it's OK.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

He should be fine peeing on the pee pad when he REALLY HAS TO GO, I guess. My pup was exactly the same. He'd much rather pee on grass than anywhere else. But when I wasn't around to bring him out, he'd pee on the pee pads. Now that he can pretty much hold it, he only pees outside.


----------



## momtoharley (Jan 2, 2010)

Later this morning he did pee on a pee pad...in a room he had never used before. So, I know he can, and it seemed that he preferred the pee pad over the floor, so that is good. Tomorrow I will leave him home alone in a small room with pee pads and his crate open. Time will tell!


----------

